# First Emergency Re-mount



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Guess I started doing this stuff 5 years ago. Increasingly I invested in training and recently the paddling has taken over. Over the years I have been challenged with "how do you handle coming off in the big stuff?". And my glib response was, well my training has done me well so far.

So all who have received my attitude (training is still a great idea btw, it's just that the individual has to actually apply it) my apologies, you deserve my honesty when I have had to use remount skills in anger.

Not fishing but playing with my new tippy fast ski, so far mostly travelling to total flat water for this one. This time decided I'm ready to play, from Balmain crossing the inner harbour to a short run to the bridge and back on Lane Cove River. And rolled in with 400m to get home at Ballast Park. Still see it in perfect vision in slo mo, frame by frame.

Remembered to pull the nose around into the wind (10-12kn). Failed first attempt, or at least abandoned it. Saw the paddle on the wrong side of the boat, wasnt sure I could pull the paddle leash to get the paddle back under the boat... Whilst I was tipping around in the bounce on this tippy boat.

Second time straight in to the bucket, balanced, even in the rebound waves. Thank goodness. And kind of envigerating to push through and not be found out.

Hats off to everyone who has been through this. Especially those of us who went through it off shore.

Respect.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Let me get this right. You re-entered a Zegul 550 in 10 - 12 knots. :shock: LEGEND. 

BTW - why didn't you just right it with a roll?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this right. You re-entered a Zegul 550 in 10 - 12 knots. :shock: LEGEND.
> ...


Thank you sir...got it Eric. It was the new ski, so SOT. Still tippy no doubt, knowing Dru, so not a wide SOT.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I managed to get back onto a Strika first go once, much to my surprise :shock: . Much more exciting getting knocked off by a wave while fishing by myself in an isolated spot in not so good condition......you live and learn. All those lessons and practice paid off.

Saw a bloke turn a v10 180 degrees in not much more than its own length....and not fall off. You just need more practice dru and set up a go pro for next time you go for a swim so you can share :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Practice makes perfect, Paul? Ho ho!

OK second experience, this time at Norwest in 20kn. Two lines out, one hooks bottom. Before I can sort it I'm drifted back over the reef where the waves are smaller, choppier, more vertical and generally more violent.

Second line, while pulling it in, is now also actually hooked on Australia. It's getting tippy now, and as I lean back to release the locked rod... In slo mo... No slower than that... I know exactly where I am ending up in the water. Didn't expect the yak to go turtle though.

Hell, I'm only 50k off the coast.

Anyway, braid cut x2. Rods ditched (they are tethered) to look after themselves. Yak righted. Swim the nose to the wind, remount. Regathering the stuff trying not to add a third remount.

Back on shore with my tail between my legs. :?

Wind builds, waves build, so obviously I was back out again that afternoon for some surfing! (No gear this time.)


----------

